# really scared about tests!



## ataraxia (Jun 23, 2003)

Have you all had the kind of tests like a colonoscopy (I can't spell it, sorry) and an enema and stuff? I am really scared, I don't want to get all those tests where they put stuff up in you. I had to have a pelvic exam where the doctor stuck her fingers up and it hurt like hell! I don't want to do that again, what are the tests that you absolutely have to have? I'm only 16 and we just discovered I have IBS. I guess I'll do anything to help the pain stop or lessen, but still I'm really apprehensive. Any advice?


----------



## ataraxia (Jun 23, 2003)

sorry, I realize that should have been posted under Diagnostic Tests but oh well


----------



## maddi (Jun 25, 2003)

Hi Ataraxia!







I actually have IBD (Crohn's Disease to be exact) and I have had a colonoscopy 3 different times. It did not hurt a bit ... not even for a second!







You will have to take a prep, whatever your doctor prescribes, on the day before, and you will follow a specific diet. On the day of the procedure, they will give you medicine (they gave me demoral) to help you get ready... it relaxes you and makes you dozy. Then they gave me another medicine called Verced right before the procedure. I am telling you, it knocked me out and I had no recolection of the procedure at all. I did not hurt one bit and I went through the precedure nice and slick. It was sweet! So please don't stress over the test. You will pull through like a charmI will pray for you!







Maddi


----------



## Victoria01 (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi. I know this sounds really simple, but if you can talk to others who have been through these tests and even find a caring nurse who knows about all this (maybe your GI doctor's nurse?), you may not be as anxious. Looking back, I would have been better off if I hadn't tried to "tough it out."I remember lying in a cold radiology room wearing nothing but a flimsy gown and having a nurse show me the nozzle that she was going to put into me. And then I looked up and saw a huge bag of barium she was going to pump into me. Just the sight of that stuff made me start shaking sooooo bad. If I had known in advance what to expect, it might have helped ease my fears. As it was, the exam wasn't as horrible as I feared it would be.There are a lot of women who are going through (and have gone through) what you're facing, and I'll bet many are willing to help just by talking you through it. I hope others will join in. We've all been through lots of tests. They're no picnic, but we've lived through them, and I know you will, too.


----------



## KatieCC (Aug 27, 2002)

I also have IBD (ulcerative colitis) and since age 17 (I'm 19 now) I've had 7 colonoscopies, 6 barium swallow x-rays, 2 barium enemas, and a ton of other tests you've never heard of. The tests really aren't a big deal.. they're scary your first time, but as soon as you're done.The colonoscopies are no big deal, seriously... they're almost fun... they put the IV in (that only pinches for a second) and slip you the drugs and you're off in la-la land and when you wake up it's over. Having to take the laxatives the night before isn't exactly fun, but it's only one evening and you do it in the privacy of your own home, so it's not that bad.The barium enemas are kinda painful but they're over pretty quick. You wear a hospital gown, lay on the x-ray table and they put a tibe in your butt and pump some barium in. It can be pretty uncomfortable but it's over pretty fast, really it's not that bad but you should probably have your mom or someone come in the room with you.The tests really aren't that bad, they'll be over before you know it and you'll be done.Kate


----------

